# Peterborough Show



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I see the dates are 21 - 23rd April for Peterborough Show. We went last year for the first time and really enjoyed it.......... and weather was fantastic!

Are many of you planning to go this year?

Rally coordinators - are you going to hold an MHF rally at this venue???

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sharon,

Jean and Dave are doing the Peterborough Show rally.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10583-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I missed that one Dave!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sharon 

We were there last year too  and the weather was fantastic .. Bit early to say if we definitely be there in 2006 but if we can .........we will...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I see we have 19 already declared for the Peterborough Show and it is still over 2 months away. I received my Warners/MHF tickets today and I see everyone is being issued with wristbands to gain entry. As our boys wear their festival/gig wristbands for months afterwards as a badge of honour, I'm sure I could reach to a bottle of wine for anyone sad enough still to be wearing theirs at the Southern Motorhome show 3 weeks later. Superglue is not permitted. Tie-breaker is the best "party piece". 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

What a good idea Dave maybe they will let us in with them for free :lol: 
hope they are washable :roll:


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

are there any places left for this one?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

28 according to the MHF homepage .....


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

sorry didnt notice that. :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Amok,

Just book with Warners click on motohome facts in the club section when booking this will give you £2 discount and you will be sent red tickets to allow you to camp with us in our alloted section.


----------

